# Ragweed allergies



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We also do that, or put a cone of shame on him. We also got a lot of relief for our allergy boy with acupuncture, as well as wiping his paws and fur with unscented baby wipes after every outside trip. Fish oils also help with allergies because they are powerful anti-inflammatories. We also used chloraphenamarine and some here use Zyrtec.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" here on the Forum. EXCELLENT for any/all itchies. Read what other people have said about it.

And, please read *in full* this link ("Apple Cider Vinegar" is usually called "ACV")

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

*Very Important:* If you decide to get it, ONLY get the ORGANIC "Apple Cider Vinegar". The best brand to get is Braggs sold at the Health Food store, e.g., Whole Foods, or the health food section of your supermarket.


----------



## rickr (Sep 3, 2010)

*Sore Paws*

My 2 yr old, Koda, has been licking and chdwing at his paws a lot. So much so that he often limps or keeps a paw up off the ground. My vet has us exploring the allergy trhting (benedryl, omegas, etc). Hope they work and we can isolate what it is he is allergic to. I love the ACV idea, and will try wipring his paws with it for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

rickr said:


> My 2 yr old, Koda, has been licking and chdwing at his paws a lot. So much so that he often limps or keeps a paw up off the ground. My vet has us exploring the allergy trhting (benedryl, omegas, etc). Hope they work and we can isolate what it is he is allergic to. I love the ACV idea, and will try wipring his paws with it for sure. Thanks!


First of all, welcome to the forum! Yes, use the ACV on Koda's paws. Also add a teaspoon to his food each time you feed him.

Just read the ACV links I posted earlier about dosages, diluting when necessary, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My chocolate lab, Sydney, always has allergies in late summer/early fall. She scratches constantly and I have prednisone on hand for her when she does. I give her 10mg once a day if needed.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank has fall allergies as well. He gets his allergy shot in early Sept. I can tell when he's due, he rubs his face on the ground and licks his paws.


----------

